# Wie schließe ich die H100 an eine lüftersteuerung an



## Hansdampf (12. September 2012)

*Wie schließe ich die H100 an eine lüftersteuerung an*

hallo,
ich hätte mal eine frage zur h100. und zwar, wie ich die an meine lüftersteuerung anschließen kann. ich habe keine idee, auch weil ich keine passenden adapter finden kann. vlt könnte mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Abductee (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wie schließe ich die H100 an eine lüftersteuerung an*

Wo ist das Problem? Beide Lüfter auf die Steuerung, einzeln oder über einen Y-Adapter.
Die Pumpe bekommt ungeregelte 12V vom Molexstecker/Netzteil.


----------



## Uter (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wie schließe ich die H100 an eine lüftersteuerung an*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

